# In Memory of Spice



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Awww i'm so sorry for your loss. You know, my fear everyday is that this will be my last day with Lexie. I know she's only 6 but i have had her since she was 5 weeks old and I know i'll just die when something does happen to her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Losing put a pain there that you think will never go away. Just know she is running free and happy just waiting on you like the companion she was.

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Spice~Know you are loved and will someday be reunited.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful photo Spice. Sorry for your loss, they are so special, I know, it is coming up three years on the 27th since my Jessie was taken also by cancer.They are free from pain and waiting for us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was such a sweet tribute and it just choked me up. I guess it really hits home for me because I know I will lose Beau soon. She is with all of our dogs waiting at the rainbow bridge until the day you can be together again. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Spice was a beauty. I hope your many happy memories often bring smiles to you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwww  Cyber ~Hugs~ headed your way. I hope my Jake is taking care of all these young-uns at the bridge.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Spice was a beautiful girl, Heidi. Know she was well loved and will be waiting for you with that beautiful tail of hers wagging all the way. Its a pain you never get over but it does get easier. Thank God we have the memories until we meet them again at the bridge


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Heidi. What a great loss. She will always be remembered!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

we are crying for you and your spice, we know your pain all too well, we are so sorry for your loss

tim and melissa


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a precious girl who will always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a nice tribute to your very beautiful girl, spice. rest well spice. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never forget Spice...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was absolutely beautiful. I love her name, too. What a lovely lady she was.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful tribute, Heidi. It does get a little easier over time but I don't think the tears ever dry up totally.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, made me feel better just to write down what I felt:bawling:


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry about spice, i do know exactly how you feel, it has been a liitle over a year since we lost our liza with kidney failure and five years since we lost our roxanne due to diabetes. they are both missed so much.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gosh--what a great tribute! It certainly came from the heart!

Our condolences to you!

SJ


----------

